# Micro-layouts



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

stationmaster said:


> choo choo, I used #3 Walther's(by Shinohara). I don't think Walther's offers that size any longer. Maybe. Be careful gettin' your yard too tight as it won't look realistic. Wyes don't accomplish much in a yard as the divergence is too wide, especially when compared to turnouts.


Hey Bob, 

It's probably blasphemy, but I'm not planning on any prototypical realism. More of a "narrow gauge" look similar to these...



























I've become fascinated by the creative layouts in the Small Layout Scrapbook and will be doing something more along that line as I'll be limited by space.

Greg


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Pictures are worth a thousand word. I completely misunderstood what you were looking to do. 

Prototypical? What in the he** is that!!? Heaven forbid if we had to build our layouts to match some prototype. I don't think there would be many layouts around if we had to obey that rule. If we had to adhere to the rule, all layouts would be point to point, turn 'em around and run 'em the other way. "Closed circuits", such as loops, would not be allowed.

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Greg,

That last (black & white) layout is incredible ... fully self contained, with back-door tunnel and control switches/dials in the base. Very creative construction / thinking on someone's part.

TJ


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

choo choo said:


>


out of curiosity... where does one get a turntable that small... wow

awesome


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Turntable*

Brad, it looks like he made it. See the crank on the face of the table? Pretty Cool!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OMG ... I didn't notice that ... AMAZING !!!


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

the creator of that is way beyond my talents


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Greg,
> 
> That last (black & white) layout is incredible ... fully self contained, with back-door tunnel and control switches/dials in the base. Very creative construction / thinking on someone's part.
> 
> TJ


Yes... micro layouts are a whole different offshoot in train modeling. Here's one of the very first... and also one of my all time favorites which I'm going to use as the inspiration for mine.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

bradimous1 said:


> out of curiosity... where does one get a turntable that small... wow
> 
> awesome


I'm totally lacking in the skills to build one like that, and so I looked for the closest thing to it, a Kibri manual turntable...










Don't bother even trying to find one. NO ONE has them. I know... I tried. None will be shipped to the US until mid July... *maybe*. I scoured the internet until I came across two in Australia and bought both even though the shipping was almost as much as the turntables.

There's another little known offshoot of micro layouts, called "pizzas"... a whole railroad world with just a simple circle of track.














































This one is only 16 inches...



















This one goes around *three* times!










6 inches by 8 inches...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And then there's this ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKXYdzH0DKA


----------

